# Getting Clomid from your docs - PLEASE HELP!



## AngelMoon

Hi there ladies  

As some of you know I've had a nightmare trying to get the prescription for Clomid from my GP! First of all they were saying they can give me neither as I'm going through a private hospital. Well I tried to make them see that it's NOT a private hospital (it's Benenden in Kent - anyone heard of it?) it's a not for profit organisation that compliments the NHS and anyone can join it. Anywho I got a call on Friday saying that they will give me the medication to make me have a period but still NOT the Clomid. I explained again that one without the other is useless but they were having none of it. I have to get Clomid on private prescription    Their explanation is that because my GP won't be doing the folicle tracking they can't accept the risk involved??!! 

Does anyone know whether they can actually do this or not? I'm pulling my hair out now, if this wasn't all stressful enough I can't believe they are being such c*cks about it, I just want a f*cking baby   

Ros
x


----------



## *Bev*

Hi

I'm sorry your having this hassle, as I said on your previous post I had to resolve to getting from the hospital fertility specialist who saw me as my GP would also not provide me with it (due to budget would you believe).

Can you try calling the clinic that saw you to ask if they can do anything to assist you?

Sorry I don't have a more definate answer for you.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi Bev, I rang the hospital up and they've said they will write out a private prescription for me as that's all they can do now. 

My GP actually rang me back this time and apparently no GP in the UK would prescribe Clomid it's only something you can get via private prescriptions. Is this correct or is he being a complete b*stard as always?

Ros
x


----------



## *Bev*

I would say he is talking b*llocks as i'm sure some of the other ladies have it from there GP.... at least you can get it private.

Good luck with your cycle.  I hope it doesn't turn you into to much of a  , if it does just keep your eye on the end result  

Bev xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I'm not sure what your GP is talking about !!  Admittedly it is down to the individual GP as to whether they prescribe clomid or not (I think some GPs can/some cant but not sure of the reasons why - think to do with PCT rulings)...but its totally not true that no GP in the Uk would/could prescribe it...what rubbish !!  I think your GP either isn't allowed to prescribe it because of your local PCT funding rules or just doesn't want to prescribe it & ultimately its his decision as he doesn't have to if another hospital have prescribed it.

We were lucky - we are at a private hospital but when I was prescribed clomid for 6mths last year (I ovulate naturally but took to boost)...1st 3mths I paid private script but off top of my head I can't recall exactly how much it was...not much more than nhs script if I remember correctly....then for the next 3mths, my GP converted private prescription to nhs script so cost me £6.50 for 3mths worth....(the chemist just charged me as 1 item for each 3mths script)...

Although I don't think your GP is being very considerate and is talking rubbish about no GPs can't prescribe clomid, perhaps its that he actually can't under PCT rulings - or he's just being difficult 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Amber B

Hi AngelMoon, I think you GP is talking c**p.  My GP prescribed clomid for me no problem.  I'm 39 and have had trouble with the NHS fertility consultants!

Good luck to you  

love Amber xx


----------



## kaz29

Hi,

Doctors certainly don't make things easier for us do they!
I'm not sure whether this helps or not, but I got my Clomid on private prescription at the BUPA hospital and it wasn't very expensive. It was £9 for 3 months of 50ml & £18 for 3 months of 100ml. If you can't get it directly from your hospital cheaply, it might be worth ringing a pharmacy to see if they could give you a price for filling a private prescription (I know Boots do fill private prescriptions).

Wouldn't be an ideal solution but an extra couple of quid might save you a lot of stress.

Good luck!

Kaz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ros

I know that you can get clomid on an NHS prescription cos i did however this was via my nhs consultant 

i know that a while ago something was said (not sure where) about GP's not prescribing fertility drugs due to them not being a fertility consultant and not being totally aware of risks involved(i thin this is when alot of people asked for there gp to fund there drugs on the nhs for private tx)

ref follicle tracking- i have been given 4 months of 150mg per month of clomid and the only monitoring i was given was 1 blood test on day 21 of cycle- no scans or other bloods

good luck

xxxx


----------



## AngelMoon

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for your advice and kind words 

My mum did a bit of investigating and spoke to the General Medical Counsel for me and they said that my GP was correct, he didn't have to write me the prescription for Clomid as Benenden Hospital is not an NHS organisation. But he was totally wrong about no GP in the UK prescribing it    unfortunately I just have a nasty doctor  

Anywho to cut to the chase, I'm going to get the Clomid on private prescription and start it straight away. I think I should receive it from the hospital this week (hopefully today/tomorrow) and we're there  

It seems to be that everybody has different types of tracking, I was told I'd have to go in every other day but they may well not happen. Sounds like it shouldn't be very expensive which is great, although to be honest I'd still pay it! 

Ros
x


----------



## clc_girly

Good luck with starting the clomid. Just to let you know that i was started on clomid with no tracking too - just the day 21 blood test. Also just finished taking the 3rd course last week and my next gynae appt isnt until 1st feb so they expect me to miss one if not two courses of it. I think the nhs is in such a state and they dont see our 'problem' as important as others.


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Ros - good luck

Just adding my experience to the discussion - I was prescribed clomid via my GP - when my hospital said that I should take clomid they weren't sure whether my GP could prescribe (but I'm not sure why!) - fortunately she could  otherwise I would have had to get a referral to my local fertility clinic to access it.


----------

